# Sheets Or Sleeping Bag



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

*Sleeping Bag or Sheets?*​
*How do you wrap yourself when Camping?*

Sleeping Bag (1 person per bag)65.41%Sleeping Bag zipped together (2 persons per bag)109.01%Cheap Wal-Mart sheets3935.14%Bed Bath and Beyond sheets5650.45%


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Quick poll to see how everyone makes up their bed.

edit...guess I don't know how to create a poll.









Can a MOD please kill this thread?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

This should kill the thread


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I sure thought as the original poster, I could close or delete the thread. I no longer see that option.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> This should kill the thread


Outstanding thread kill Y Guy.

Lou


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> This should kill the thread


And you got that picture of my mother-in-law from where?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Quick poll to see how everyone makes up their bed.
> 
> edit...guess I don't know how to create a poll.
> 
> ...


Still want this killed?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok we use the good sheets on our bed and cheeper sheets on the bunks.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I voted for cheap Wal-Mart sheets, but the grandkids use sleeping bags on their bunks so they don't have to be made up.

Also, we cheat a little on the queen bed, too. We leave the bed made up and throw a cheap Wal-Mart sheet on top of the bedspread and sleep on that with a blanket. In the morning, fold up the blanket and the sheet, stick them in the wardrobe, and straighten the bed. No muss, no fuss!

Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

When we had a tent without real beds, we used sleeping bags. Now we have real beds so we use sheets and pillows, just like at home.

Bill


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> When we had a tent without real beds, we used sleeping bags. Now we have real beds so we use sheets and pillows, just like at home.
> 
> Bill


Yeah - us too, Bill. But it just wouldn't be camping without the sleeping bag....so it goes over the top as the "blanket". Of course, Seeker thinks it there exclusively for his pleasure!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Since purchasing the Outback we have used sheets on the queen. And sleeping bags in the bunks fo the kids. That may changs this season.

Last trip out Miss Bella had a bit of an accident on the Queen slide







.!!! Thank goodness we keep our sleeping bags in the trailer just in case. We slept in the bags and actually we both liked it better. Anybody got an opinion on the double person bags or zipping two together? I am thinking that might be one of my additions to the Outback this year. I priced the travasack and decided it is too pricy to risk Bella or the kids having an accident on!!


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

We have two large Coleman sleeping bags that we zip together on the queen bed. We donâ€™t zip up the sides unless itâ€™s really cold, though. So itâ€™s more like a blanket on top than a bag. Which is good because I have to sleep with one foot sticking out of the covers. During the day, I pull the comforter over the top sleeping bag so that the bed looks â€œmadeâ€.

I used to use sheets in our pop-up, but I was tired of them popping off the corners during the night.

The kids have sleeping bags on the bunks.

Jessica


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Chestnut said:


> The kids have sleeping bags on the bunks.


On our first couple of trips we had the kids in sleeping bags. After tiring of picking them up off the floor in the middle of the night (Ouch!) we switched them to sheets. Now, they stay in their bunks.

The nylon sleeping bags were very slippery. If we had had flannel sleeping bags, our experience might have been better.

Ed


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

We went with the Travasak Sleep System. It is a sleeping bag with sheets that are velcroed at the edges near the zipper. One side has twice the loft material for winter, turn it over for summer. Keeps DW warm.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

The wife and 3 year sleep on the queen slide on decent thread count sheets. They put a sleeping bag with the flannel side up on top of the sheets and then of course blankets on top of them.

I normally (half) sleep on the pulled out couch with a sleeping bag (flannel side up) under me and blankets over me.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We actually use the 'even cheaper than Walmart' sheets from IKEA, twin sheets: $1.99 - what a deal!!

Sheets go on the beds when we're ready to leave and then everyone hauls their own pills and duvets from their beds, so it really is home from home - true luxury after our years of camping in sleeping bags where I'd find the kids had slipped off their mats in the night and were trying to get comfy on the ground!

We're ritzy now!!

Ali


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We use old sheets from in the house. The kid's bunks get Star Wars and Looney Toons, and our queen gets the old queen set from our bed (got a King now!)

They stay in the OB for the season, with washings in between trips. The kid's usually grab their pillows and blankets from their beds, and ours are out all the time.

Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I discovered bamboo sheets at Linens n things...very soft and luxurious, $79.99 for a queen set, then add a 20% off coupon...great deal









I also found some really inexpensive (but soft) full sized cotton sheets for our son's bed....

We all sleep really well, just like home, however the process of making the beds sometimes makes me want to switch to sleeping bags!!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Well walmart,sheets but target blankets. We also use pillows and pillow cases, make the beds just like home so everyone sleeps good.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We have a queen size bag with fitted sheets. It's perfect for the rear slide bed in the Outback.
Either Eddie Bower or Lands End... I can't remember which.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> We have a queen size bag with fitted sheets. It's perfect for the rear slide bed in the Outback.
> Either Eddie Bower or Lands End... I can't remember which.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


That is a great idea,, I am going to look for this,, Ihate putting on sheets and having them pop off as my dh is kinda tall and always mangages to untuck the sheets while sleeping,, this would be easy,,, thanks


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Another trick for the rear slide sheets are to sew the bottom ends together like water bed sheets come. Helps keep your feet covered. It aso makes it easier to make


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We use traditional bedding on the queen: navy blue t-shirt sheets, blankets and the bedspread that came with the OB (though it never stays on). We bought the kids Land's End fleece lightweight sleeping bags that they use on their bunks...They're just fleece so sometimes they use another blanket on top.

The one thing we don't do is wash the sheets between trips. I got to thinking about it and I don't wash sheets every 3 three sleeps at home...so why do it in the camper? I wash them the equivalent of every 10 sleeps (which is about once a month since we only use it on weekends mostly). We have laundry at our seasonal site, so it's really not an issue (it's also great when we spend our 10 days down there in July...we can just bring a normal amount of clothes and have a laundry day).

I keep extra sheets for the hide-a-bed and the dinette so I never have to over-work when the boys bring friends.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Sateen sheets at that with down comforter and a coverlet. If I am sleeping, I want to be comfortable!

Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Quick poll to see how everyone makes up their bed.
> 
> edit...guess I don't know how to create a poll.
> 
> ...


Still want this killed?
[/quote]

Nope...









Thanks to whomever turned this into a real poll......


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, first I have to assume that your not referring specifically to sheets purchased from Bed, Bath and Beyond, but just a better quality sheet. We use sheets on the rear queen slide, and the kids use sleeping bags in the bunkhouse.

We ditched the comforter that came with the Outback, and use an old one that we had in the linen closet.

Tim


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ok, first I have to assume that your not referring specifically to sheets purchased from Bed, Bath and Beyond, but just a better quality sheet. We use sheets on the rear queen slide, and the kids use sleeping bags in the bunkhouse.
> 
> We ditched the comforter that came with the Outback, and use an old one that we had in the linen closet.
> 
> Tim


I voted for B-B & B sheets... but, they are not from there. 
They are however, very good quality sheets.

My favorite place to shop... Overstock.com









MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I bought the most comfortable Nate Berkus cotton sheets from either B.B.&B or Linens & Things, & we sleep like babies in the OB.







OOOOOH SOOOOO Comfy


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Decent sheets on all beds and old blankets and comforters. We all sleep like babies in the trailer. I actually sleep better in the camper than I do at home. I don't sleep well - it runs in the family - and I often wake up at 2 or 3 in the morning and can't get back to sleep. And I never sleep more than 7 hours at home. In the camper, I often sleep 9 hours or more.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Quick poll to see how everyone makes up their bed.
> 
> edit...guess I don't know how to create a poll.
> 
> ...


Still want this killed?
[/quote]

Nope...









Thanks to whomever turned this into a real poll......








[/quote]

It was I. If you want I can add options to the poll. I have the POWER!!!!!!!

As for those that asked about BBB, it was just a reference to better quality sheets. Many people actually have better stuff in their trailer then they do at home!!


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Anyone use the Travasak sleep system set-up? , looking at picking those up when we head into NY State in a month or so at Camping World


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> It was I. If you want I can add options to the poll. I have the POWER!!!!!!!


Not looking for the "POWER", but I guess I need some education on why my poll failed (and later you fixed)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It was I. If you want I can add options to the poll. I have the POWER!!!!!!!


Not looking for the "POWER", but I guess I need some education on why my poll failed (and later you fixed)
[/quote]

Not sure why it failed but you know it requires extra steps when you launch a new poll. There is a link labeled Poll Options that you must press to get the questions and answer options. If you did this and it did not work then I am stumped.

Do you want more options on the poll. It is a good one and I just took a WAG at what would be good question options.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> It was I. If you want I can add options to the poll. I have the POWER!!!!!!!


Not looking for the "POWER", but I guess I need some education on why my poll failed (and later you fixed)
[/quote]

Not sure why it failed but you know it requires extra steps when you launch a new poll. There is a link labeled Poll Options that you must press to get the questions and answer options. If you did this and it did not work then I am stumped.

Do you want more options on the poll. It is a good one and I just took a WAG at what would be good question options.
[/quote]

Nope...you did great creating the options.

I did hit the extra button and had to enter the Poll questions. Not sure where I failed....but glad you had my back.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Decent sheets on all beds and old blankets and comforters. We all sleep like babies in the trailer. I actually sleep better in the camper than I do at home. I don't sleep well - it runs in the family - and I often wake up at 2 or 3 in the morning and can't get back to sleep. And I never sleep more than 7 hours at home. In the camper, I often sleep 9 hours or more.


Sounds like to live a full and healthy life you need to figure out how to sell the house and move into the Outback Scott. I think that you, like me, leave your burdens at home when you move into the OB, thus the good night's sleep.

Darlene


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Up until we bought the new rig we've always just used 2 sleeping bags zipped together for my DW and I, but we switched to sheets this time. I miss the sleeping bag, does feel more like camping at times, but when its warm out its to hot for us.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Queen size water bed sheets all the way on the queen slide for us. No pulling the sheet from your feet or the sheet popping out of a corner with the under corner wrap the water bed sheets provide. The bunks it's a hit or miss whatever the kids want, bags or sheets, normally sheets. We have both for every bet in the camper but I've never slept in a bag in the OB, it's so much more comfortable for me to have real sheets.

Try water bed sheets if you have some, you won't go back to regular sheets. We lucked out and got rid of our water bed about 6 months before buying the OB and still had the sheets. They are a little large for the bed but nothing will pull out from the corners like regular sheets.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Up until we bought the new rig we've always just used 2 sleeping bags zipped together for my DW and I, but we switched to sheets this time. I miss the sleeping bag, does feel more like camping at times, but when its warm out its to hot for us.


Never thought about the heat factor. On average I'd say we get down into the low 70's every night while camping during the summer (think Eastern Oregon) so crawling into a sleeping bag is fine. But for those of you in the South that have A/C units running...I know see the advantage of sheets.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

camping canuks said:


> Anyone use the Travasak sleep system set-up? , looking at picking those up when we head into NY State in a month or so at Camping World


Love 'em
Scott


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Someone mentioned the fleece type sleeing bags for the bunks. Has anyone seen these in a double size? I am thinking that with a spare blanket for spring and fall would be perfect in our Queen slide but I can not seem to find it. Perhaps I'll just have to make it!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Queen size water bed sheets all the way on the queen slide for us. No pulling the sheet from your feet or the sheet popping out of a corner with the under corner wrap the water bed sheets provide. The bunks it's a hit or miss whatever the kids want, bags or sheets, normally sheets. We have both for every bet in the camper but I've never slept in a bag in the OB, it's so much more comfortable for me to have real sheets.
> 
> Try water bed sheets if you have some, you won't go back to regular sheets. We lucked out and got rid of our water bed about 6 months before buying the OB and still had the sheets. They are a little large for the bed but nothing will pull out from the corners like regular sheets.
> 
> Bill.


Thanks for the tip, Bill!! Buying the "special" sheets sewn together at the bottom from the camping supply places is expensive!!
Know what you mean about the bunks! I make up the two bottom bunks, and what does Jimmy do?? Take a sleeping bag and pillow and climb up top!!







Kids..........gotta love 'em!!








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Queen size water bed sheets all the way on the queen slide for us. No pulling the sheet from your feet or the sheet popping out of a corner with the under corner wrap the water bed sheets provide. The bunks it's a hit or miss whatever the kids want, bags or sheets, normally sheets. We have both for every bet in the camper but I've never slept in a bag in the OB, it's so much more comfortable for me to have real sheets.
> 
> Try water bed sheets if you have some, you won't go back to regular sheets. We lucked out and got rid of our water bed about 6 months before buying the OB and still had the sheets. They are a little large for the bed but nothing will pull out from the corners like regular sheets.
> 
> Bill.


Thanks for the tip, Bill!! Buying the "special" sheets sewn together at the bottom from the camping supply places is expensive!!
Know what you mean about the bunks! I make up the two bottom bunks, and what does Jimmy do?? Take a sleeping bag and pillow and climb up top!!







Kids..........gotta love 'em!!








Darlene








[/quote]

....and if you had made the top bunk...he would have crawled down to the lower bunk. Our kids are the same way. Found my youngest sleeping on the staircase (in house) last night. Asked him why...he said it was softer then his bed. LOL...


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

bentpixel said:


> We went with the Travasak Sleep System. It is a sleeping bag with sheets that are velcroed at the edges near the zipper. One side has twice the loft material for winter, turn it over for summer. Keeps DW warm.


Good to hear, how to find the quality of the stitching and zippers etc?

Scott


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sheets of a decent quality. When we had our popup I got several sets of kinbg size sheets since the beds were king. I modified the sheets so they would stay put, sewed pockets in the corners of the top sheets. Never had a problem with them pulling out. When we got the OB it was time to modify the sheets again.

I had waterbed sheets with our waterbed years ago. I hated them!







Every time I did laundry it seemed that they would twist into a long rope the length of the top and bottom sheets. I finally cut them apart and the problem went away.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

We're a sleeping bag kind of family. Both kids sleep in their own sleeping bags in the bunk room. Justin and I sleep on one sleeping bag unzipped, and use another unzipped sleeping bag as a cover (although sometimes we'll use a comforter as a cover too. It just depends on how hot or cold it gets at night.


----------



## Wombat Cave (Sep 26, 2006)

We got a TravaSak early on, and we LOVE it! I insert the sheets in the bag in the living room, and then put it in the trailer. All the comfort of sheets and much easier to clean than a sleeping bag is.

I also got an extra pair of sheets and pillow cases to make changing easier for longer trips; I don't have to wash the sheets right away to change them in the trailer. Works between weekends to, since back to back weekend trips make it harder to get so much laundry done between times; with two sets I can take more time to wash them.

Plus, since we have







, it is easy to zip up fully during the day, so when the darlings sleep on the bed when we have to leave them in the trailer, they have a harder time getting in and spreading dirt between the sheets.









I told my mom about the TravaSak, and they bought one for hotel traveling. You never can tell how clean hotel bedding really is, especially the comforter and blanket, so now they always have clean sheets.

Cheryl


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Camping world has the travasak on sale right now for 105, if a member it is only 94,, I think this is a good price from what I have seen else where,,, is it a pain to put in the sheets.. I like this idea.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

camping canuks said:


> We went with the Travasak Sleep System. It is a sleeping bag with sheets that are velcroed at the edges near the zipper. One side has twice the loft material for winter, turn it over for summer. Keeps DW warm.


Good to hear, how to find the quality of the stitching and zippers etc?

Scott
[/quote]

Seems top notch so far. The new ones are made from that dreamy microfiber, the outer shell has a cozy butter suede feel.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

happycamper said:


> Someone mentioned the fleece type sleeing bags for the bunks. Has anyone seen these in a double size? I am thinking that with a spare blanket for spring and fall would be perfect in our Queen slide but I can not seem to find it. Perhaps I'll just have to make it!


I don't remember if they had them double...but you could sure zip a couple together. They're awesome...lightweight but just warm enough.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

DW does the shopping, so its BBB sheets for us. if DW ain't happy, nobody's happy!!

scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm amazed at the number of folks that use sheets. You guys camp in 1st class...that is for sure!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I love my cot and sleeping bag in our 15x24 canvas tent...But I really love our sheets in the Outback!


----------



## Techie (Jan 15, 2017)

LL Bean sheets, down comforter, latex pillows. All about the comfort.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Sleeping bags??! They still make those? Haha


----------

